# How do I change my profile?



## Skippermark (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm a new user and not sure where to modify my profile. I'm pretty good with forums, but I don't see any option in the "profile" section to add an avatar, signature and things like that. Can someone help with that?

Thanks!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 6, 2012)

A good start is to read some of the sticky posts on the site information tab. Due to spammers, the profiles is not enabled until new members have some posting established.


----------



## Skippermark (Nov 6, 2012)

Whoops...I feel bad now. I see the signatures sticky right above my post. Now I will go hang my head in shame. Thanks for the tip!


----------

